# new beekeeper to computers



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny, My Mentor says his first contact with bees was his father when he was young. They found a swarm of bees in a bush near the ground, built a box and covered them up for the summer. In the fall, they dug a circle around the box and built a little fire and smoked/killed the bees out. 50 years later, he decided to build an apiary of his own. At age 88, he still maintains 5 hives and harvested almost 50 quarts of honey this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David!


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Apricate it. And that hive was the deal breaker for my papa. ha. But both my uncles have bees but dont manage them just catch the swarms they have bees for and fill deadouts but dont rob them or manage them get 2 quarts from him and he sales the rest and makes a killing offem. Between both my uncles they got 12 hives and they buy every thing he needs. And there uppity stuck up genuses.


----------

